# Recommend a good free drum sampler/machine



## CrownofWorms (Dec 18, 2011)

As of now I'm planning on getting a POD UX2 to make some guitar tracks for ideas and other stuff. Also I'm in the process of doing a demo for my band so right now I'm just writing. Since the drum set isn't finished being fixed up and we wan't to be able to learn the songs structure before we do the full recording(if we ever get there, since its only going to be a demo it may not be recorded live yet) and to be able to play live songs with originals. 

So all in all, I'm looking for a nice free drum sampler that would just get the job done. Something where it won't be a pain to do a bunch of blast beats and drum fills with double bass where you can convert to midi. I know we have ezdrummer, but I'm poor and fixing up a real kit plus managing guitar gear is a pain


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 19, 2011)

This is relevant to my interests also!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

This is also relevant to my interests.


----------



## in-pursuit (Dec 19, 2011)

if all you're looking for is a free plugin to load samples into to be triggered with midi, I would recommend softdrum which is what I used to use before I upgraded to Superior. in fact I do still use it to trigger various samples and percussion type stuff. you'll need to have your own samples of course, but there are plenty of free drum samples around the internet if you look hard enough. it also has multisample capability which is nice


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 20, 2011)

I did a bit of googling last night without a whole lot of luck. If someone could point me in the direction of some free and reasonable rock/metal drum loops, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Velixo (Dec 20, 2011)

Any of you guys use Cubase? Before our band got EZdrummer, I used Cubase's drum sampler from the included Halion1 plugin, it works alright =)


----------



## gfactor (Dec 23, 2011)

Super Drummer FX is buy far the best free drum sample player i've found

It comes with some okay samples but if you use samples from the sneap forums you're in business


----------



## kge808 (Jan 29, 2012)

*mod edit: yeah so are the guys you're stealing work from. Enjoy your nap*


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Feb 7, 2012)

MyDrumset is pretty decent if you don't want to have to worry about loading sample etc, although it takes a bit of work to get a good sound from:

Beta Edition | Bluenoise Plugins


----------



## HollowmanPL (Feb 24, 2012)

Superior 2.0/Metal Foundry


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 24, 2012)

Try Slate 4 EX for $99, it's a bargain and worth the money!

Steven Slate Drums


----------

